# make is generating libraries with wrong names



## ColdfireMC (Oct 16, 2012)

hello guys

I have a "serious" problem with ports tree. Some ports require to generate *.so libraries. Well, yesterday I realized that make is generating libraries with a pattern before it's actual name, and of course, a ton of ports aren't building, i.e.x11-toolkits/attica

```
===>  Extracting for attica-0.2.9,2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for attica-0.2.9.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for attica-0.2.9,2
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/attica/work/attica-0.2.9
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e  's,${LIB_DESTINATION}/pkgconfig,libdata/pkgconfig,'  /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/attica/work/attica-0.2.9/lib/CMakeLists.txt
===>   attica-0.2.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so - found
===>   attica-0.2.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 - found
===>   attica-0.2.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.so - found
===>   attica-0.2.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 - found
===>   attica-0.2.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rcc - found
===>   attica-0.2.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/uic-qt4 - found
===>   attica-0.2.9,2 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   attica-0.2.9,2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>  Configuring for attica-0.2.9,2
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/attica/work/attica-0.2.9
-- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.2.1
-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.2.1
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Looking for Q_WS_X11
-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found
-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN
-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.
-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS
-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.
-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC
-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.
-- Found Qt4: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 (found version "4.8.2") 
-- Configuring done
-- Generating done
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/attica/work/attica-0.2.9
===>  Building for attica-0.2.9,2
[  1%] Generating atticabasejob.moc
[  2%] Generating deletejob.moc
[  4%] Generating getjob.moc
[  5%] Generating postjob.moc
[  6%] Generating putjob.moc
[  8%] Generating providermanager.moc
Scanning dependencies of target attica
[  9%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/accountbalance.cpp.o
[ 10%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/accountbalanceparser.cpp.o
[ 12%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/achievement.cpp.o
[ 13%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/achievementparser.cpp.o
[ 14%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/buildservice.cpp.o
[ 16%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/buildserviceparser.cpp.o
[ 17%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/buildservicejob.cpp.o
[ 18%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/buildservicejobparser.cpp.o
[ 20%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/buildservicejoboutput.cpp.o
[ 21%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/buildservicejoboutputparser.cpp.o
[ 22%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/activity.cpp.o
[ 24%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/activityparser.cpp.o
[ 25%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/atticautils.cpp.o
[ 27%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/privatedata.cpp.o
[ 28%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/privatedataparser.cpp.o
[ 29%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/category.cpp.o
[ 31%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/categoryparser.cpp.o
[ 32%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/comment.cpp.o
[ 33%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/commentparser.cpp.o
[ 35%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/content.cpp.o
[ 36%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/contentparser.cpp.o
[ 37%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/distribution.cpp.o
[ 39%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/distributionparser.cpp.o
[ 40%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/downloaddescription.cpp.o
[ 41%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/downloaditem.cpp.o
[ 43%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/downloaditemparser.cpp.o
[ 44%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/event.cpp.o
[ 45%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/eventparser.cpp.o
[ 47%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/folder.cpp.o
[ 48%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/folderparser.cpp.o
[ 50%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/forum.cpp.o
[ 51%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/forumparser.cpp.o
[ 52%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/homepageentry.cpp.o
[ 54%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/homepagetype.cpp.o
[ 55%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/homepagetypeparser.cpp.o
[ 56%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/icon.cpp.o
[ 58%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/itemjob.cpp.o
[ 59%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/knowledgebaseentry.cpp.o
[ 60%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/knowledgebaseentryparser.cpp.o
[ 62%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/license.cpp.o
[ 63%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/licenseparser.cpp.o
[ 64%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/parser.cpp.o
[ 66%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/listjob_inst.cpp.o
[ 67%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/message.cpp.o
[ 68%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/messageparser.cpp.o
[ 70%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/metadata.cpp.o
[ 71%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/person.cpp.o
[ 72%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/personparser.cpp.o
[ 74%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/platformdependent_v2.cpp.o
[ 75%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/postfiledata.cpp.o
[ 77%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/project.cpp.o
[ 78%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/projectparser.cpp.o
[ 79%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/remoteaccount.cpp.o
[ 81%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/remoteaccountparser.cpp.o
[ 82%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/provider.cpp.o
[ 83%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/publisher.cpp.o
[ 85%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/publisherparser.cpp.o
[ 86%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/publisherfield.cpp.o
[ 87%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/publisherfieldparser.cpp.o
[ 89%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/qtplatformdependent.cpp.o
[ 90%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/topic.cpp.o
[ 91%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/topicparser.cpp.o
[ 93%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/atticabasejob.cpp.o
[ 94%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/getjob.cpp.o
[ 95%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/deletejob.cpp.o
[ 97%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/postjob.cpp.o
[ 98%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/putjob.cpp.o
[100%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/providermanager.cpp.o
Linking CXX shared library libattica.so
c++: SONAME_FLAGlibattica.so.0: No such file or directory
*** [lib/libattica.so.0.2.9] Error code 1
1 error
*** [lib/CMakeFiles/attica.dir/all] Error code 2
1 error
*** [all] Error code 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/attica.
```

Did you see that "SONAME_FLAG"?

Hope you can help me. I'm using latest ports tree and system sourcecode version (from stable branch).

ï¿½e


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2012)

What do you have in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 16, 2012)

```
WITH_CUPS=YES
CUPS_OVERWRITE_BASE=YES
WITHOUT_LPR=YES
# added by use.perl 2012-10-14 11:06:37
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```

/etc/make.conf :e


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 21, 2012)

I fixed this reinstalling userland and rc.d default scripts


----------

